# Southern Suns Ditches Rci



## ron1 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Fellow Tuggers,

In case you did not know Southern Suns have ditched RCI and have decided to revert to their own internal exchange which is called SUNSWOP.

As SUNSWOP has worked quite successfully in the past before S/Suns joined RCI, South African owners will surely benefit from this change.

How this will affect those who are off-shore is a question still to be answered.

S/Suns resorts are: Cabana Beach, Umhlanga Sands, Drakensberg Sun, Sabie River Sun and Pine Lake Sun.

S/Suns have joined up with Interval International (II) who have been around for some time. Twenty some years ago II opened up in South Africa but did not prove to be very successful with RCI "gobbling" them up. I am not sure if they have changed or are successful in this day and age????

Please find below the article which appeared in the Fin24.com magazine.

Take care, ron@fairfields.co.za

Johannesburg - HOTEL group Southern Sun has ended its 10-year relationship with international timeshare exchange group RCI, introducing its new business partner, Nasdaq-listed Interval Leisure Group, at a Johannesburg press briefing on Thursday. 

The US-based group will manage holiday exchange and reservation services for Southern Sun's 33 000 timeshare owners from February 2. Southern Sun claims to have a stake of around 10% in the SA timeshare market. 

The decision by Southern Sun not to renew its contract with RCI has probably come as a blow to the latter, which has dominated the timeshare industry since it opened offices in SA in 1983. 

However, other industry players will no doubt welcome the advent of new competition, which is likely to spark a much-needed shake-up of the SA timeshare industry. 

Questions regarding unethical practices have been raised over the years, particularly regarding the use of dubious marketing gimmicks to sell timeshare points. 

A main gripe has always been that sales people create the impression that owners of timeshare points are guaranteed holiday accommodation any time, any place. RCI, as the SA industry's leading exchange service provider, has also been accused by some of being long on promises, but short on service delivery. 

Deon Viljoen, director of operations at Southern Sun Lifestyle Resorts, concedes that historically there have been negative perceptions regarding the way timeshare products are sold and exchanged in SA. Says Viljoen: "Southern Sun's partnership with Interval International opens the industry to new players that will introduce more choice to SA consumers." 

Southern Sun's announcement of an "exclusive affiliation agreement" with Interval Leisure subsidiary Interval International also entails a re-branding exercise. 

Southern Sun's Timeshare Resorts division, which comprises six SA holiday resorts including Beacon Isle in Plettenberg Bay, Umhlanga Sands and Drakensberg Sun, has been renamed Southern Sun Lifestyle Resorts. 

Craig Nash, president and CEO of Interval Leisure, says Southern Sun timeshare members will from next month have access to Interval's network of over 2 400 resorts in more than 75 countries. Nash says Interval's focus is on partnering with high-end leisure resorts that offer shared ownership products. These include luxury, global hotel brands such as Hyatt, Marriott and Starwood.


----------



## abdibile (Apr 19, 2009)

Do we already know how the resorts will be rated in Interval International?

Will it be good traders with low maintenance fees like some SA resorts have been in RCI?


----------



## ocdb8r (Dec 8, 2009)

Just thought I would revive this thread to say that I just got a trade into Sabi River Sun for April 2-9th.  Quite thrilled to nab this holiday week at what looks like a beautiful resort.  

As for the previous question, all the Sunswop resorts have been rated silver to start.  That may change as exchangers submit reviews.  However, right now the TDI doesn't show any weeks higher than 110 so I'm not sure what kind of a trader a week would be.


----------

